# cleanup crew



## jjwin98 (Dec 17, 2006)

hi i have a 75gal fowlr with a wet/dry filter,power head about 40lbs of lr and 20lbs of base rock. 1 clown, 5 green chromis. my question i know i need a cleanup crew and also a protein skimmer(i`m thinking about the coralifesuper skimmer any thoughts)which one should i get first, there will be about a 2 week space between the 2 that i can get them($) 
thanks jeff
ph 8.2
am 0
nitrIte 0
nitrAte 20


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would get the skimmer first. For that brand THey are not bad at all I run the 220 on my 120gal. BUt if you can a afford a good skimmer go for it. I would of went to a top brand name but I wasnt able to fit it in my sump. So I bought a 220 super skimmer and I like it.


----------

